# House



## Buzz762 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone else a fan?

I picked it up in the middle of season two and have been hooked since. This whole thing with the cop is getting really interesting.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

That was one of the worst movies I've ever seen. So bizarre and lacking logic. I don't even know why I watched it in the first place. Crappiest movie of 1977. Unintentionally hilarious, though.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 13, 2006)

i beleive hes talking about the series on tv rather than the horribly made horror movie, that turned into a comedy because of its cheesyness.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah.. I was talking about the TV show.. Never seen the movie, but now I am intrigued.


----------



## Regor (Dec 13, 2006)

i'm a fan... good show... and since I'm in a clinical laboratory program now... I understand most of the tests they order. to some degree.


----------



## Scott (Dec 13, 2006)

I hate the show personally. I just don't like the House character. I'm not a fan of the cocky/sarcastic know it all doc approach.


My roommates on the other hand, don't miss an episode. You should have seen it when a re run came on when they were expecting a new episode.

"Didn't we see this already?"
"Um..maybe"
"Wait, we did see this!"
"Ughhhhhh!!!!!!!! "

House along with Grey's Anatomy. They leave me messages saying not to touch the VCR when they are recording those shows. They can get pretty scary.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> My roommates on the other hand, don't miss an episode. You should have seen it when a re run came on when they were expecting a new episode.
> 
> "Didn't we see this already?"
> "Um..maybe"
> ...



I'm the same way... I had a class that required me to be in school on Tuesday nights so I've been recording it. It got bad enough that I would refuse to talk to anybody until I got home and watched the episode out of fear that someone would spoil it for me -- most of my friends are into the show (as well as most of the other medical themed shows on TV.. guess it's a pre-med thing even though the show is absurd). 

The biggest reason the show appeals to me is because House is a jackass 90% of the time.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah, I see. It's a medical-themed show... I never liked any of those. Never liked court drama shows, either... How can they call it "House" if it's not about a demonically-possessed house that eats people who come to stay there?


----------



## Scott (Dec 13, 2006)

His last name is House I think. It seems to be a trend these days with tv show titles.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> His last name is House I think. It seems to be a trend these days with tv show titles.



How would you get a last name like that? Historically, most names come from occupation (Smith, Farmer, Setter, etc.) or where you live (York, London, Roman, etc.) or your parent's name (Matthews, Andrews, Thompson (son of Tom), Jackson (son of Jack), etc.). But where do you get the name "House"? Did his ancestor have the nickname "Jebediah who stays in his house all day long, doing nothing" which got shortened to "Jebediah House" after some time?


----------



## Scott (Dec 13, 2006)

It's the new, hip thing for television shows to do. Have retarded characters, with retarded names, and perform miracles on a regular basis, that any real life professional could only dream of achieving on their best day.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> It's the new, hip thing for television shows to do. Have retarded characters, with retarded names, and perform miracles on a regular basis, that any real life professional could only dream of achieving on their best day.



 You said it better than I could.


----------



## Scott (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcQsD0HU0SY&mode=related&search=

Sums up the show nicely.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcQsD0HU0SY&mode=related&search=
> 
> Sums up the show nicely.



 Oh, I've seen plenty of shows like that before.


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> How would you get a last name like that? Historically, most names come from occupation (Smith, Farmer, Setter, etc.) or where you live (York, London, Roman, etc.) or your parent's name (Matthews, Andrews, Thompson (son of Tom), Jackson (son of Jack), etc.). But where do you get the name "House"? Did his ancestor have the nickname "Jebediah who stays in his house all day long, doing nothing" which got shortened to "Jebediah House" after some time?



Yeah... that really makes me wonder where people end up with a last name like "Gundick."


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2006)

House is awesome.  Wish they'd do away with the cop sideplot though.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 13, 2006)

My wife loves the show. I rarely catch it. The few I've seen were pretty cool.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 13, 2006)

I really like House. I also really like Scrubs. In one episode I think they said to Dr. Cox "You're like House, but without the limp"


I think we can all kind of guess what's going to happen next season though.

He's going to go to jail, but then there's going to be some case that no one can solve but him so they end up getting his help from jail and he works out some deal or something or the person who's dieing turns out to be the warden's or judges wife or daughter or something.


----------



## Naren (Dec 13, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Yeah... that really makes me wonder where people end up with a last name like "Gundick."



 Exactly. Maybe it's the name of a city in Germany or something. Or maybe it is the name of an occupation in another language.

Does make you wonder...


----------



## Kevan (Dec 13, 2006)

My mom called me a few weeks ago....
"Kevan- you look like the guy from 'House'!".

I was devastated, until I read he was one of the sexiest men alive.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> House is awesome.  Wish they'd do away with the cop sideplot though.



God yes. I seriously fucking hope that cop gets some fucking disease that no one knows and he's getting crazy symptoms. Guess who's the only one who can save him... House. But oh no! he's in court or something. Fuck that cop.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 14, 2006)

I love the show; not for the content, but for the characters and interaction they have. Muy interesante


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I really like House. I also really like Scrubs. In one episode I think they said to Dr. Cox "You're like House, but without the limp"



Scrubs Season 5 - Episode 16: My New Suit

Is it bad that I immediately knew what episode that was in? I think I really need a life...


----------

